# Dust Extractor from Whole House Vac?



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am in the process of building my shop in my basement. In one corner of my (soon-to-be) shop is a Beam whole house vacuum that we no longer use (but it works just fine). I was wondering if, with the right plumbing and a good separator, it could be re-purposed as the basis for my dust extractor unit.

Anyone used one of these or have any advice?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Vacuums don't have the air flow to run much
in the way of 4" ducting, but I have used a shop vac
with a 2.5" hose running to a trash can separator
with a 4" hose coming out as an extractor for planers.
Worked pretty well. Keep the hose runs short.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have one. The model I looked at runs on 110 so I don't think it would pull the cfm air flow you would need for the larger tools. However, it might work for hand tools like a sander. Sorry that I can't be of more help.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

We have one in our house, works great for sweeping carpets and floors. I would not use one for woodworking. The bags for them are expensive, although they do vent outside which is a good thing.

I would cruse this site for lots of information on dust collection. A good shop vac with a mini cyclone could get you started, better yet would be a larger 1.5 hp unit with 4" hose and a separator (Thein, cyclone, or cyclone lid).

If you are starting out, do yourself and your lungs and your family and everything in your basement a big favor and plan on setting up a good or decent dust collection system first, spend a little money and time on this FIRST. Then go get those power tools that have good DC ports.

You are on the right track.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

marty… grab a handfull of dust from a recent project and hold it up to a vent into your Beam. That will be your answer to consider the Beam for wood working as the main dust collection system. It should not work too well.

However, you could use the Beam somehow for a air cleaner, instead of not using it at all.


----------

